# Bareback and totally bridleless.



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Beautiful pictures. I would love to be able to do this with my mare....someday. It looks like you're leaning into the middle a little...other than that it's really impossible to say much from still shots! Take a video!!


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

You got some long legs girl! Ride on!


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

you look pretty BA with the hat and shades, gotta say!

nice work!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That's a nice pair. both you and the horse look happy and relaxed.


----------



## flicka filly (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone, And yes my legs a insanely long. :/ I'll try to get a video at some point.


----------



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

Lovely horse!


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

I did this all the time when we went to the swimming hole. Total freedom.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Looks awesome! Aussie!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Leahrene (Jul 29, 2011)

Aw. My gelding does this but hasnt done so in over a year, so im working him on it.


----------

